# I am not sure this is the right forum. Eyebrow threading ??



## carolynanne (Mar 21, 2008)

I have grown my eyebrows out so they can be reshaped. A new shop opened near me that does threading. I have always waxed. 

which do you recommend?

My pic is in my profile for reference if needed. 

TIA


----------



## fuzz (Mar 21, 2008)

I would say threading.I waxed and threaded and i like threading much better and its wht iv been doin for years now.


----------



## carolynanne (Mar 21, 2008)

Is it more uncomfortable then waxing?

Does it last as long?


----------



## ms_angry_nipple (Mar 22, 2008)

I love threading.  I go to Indian shops to get it done. $4-$6 for both eyebrows. She told me NOT to wax your eyebrows too often as it bruises that eye area and stretches the skin.  She says the skin (especially upper eyelid area) can sag with all that ripping. Not to mention the skin on your face especially forehead and eye is delicate.

Thread hurts at first but i'm so used to it now..that i actually feel good during and after! it's addicting!  Give it a try!


----------



## carolynanne (Mar 22, 2008)

Alright Ladies, I'm sold. I will be giving this a shot tomorrow. 

Thanks for all your input.


----------



## MsCocoa (Mar 22, 2008)

You won't regret threading is much better and more precise than waxing.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 23, 2008)

Threading! It gives awesome results and after a while and certain age, the hair gradually stops growing. No scars, no burns, just perfect natural brows.


----------



## carolynanne (Mar 23, 2008)

I dont know what I was thinking. . Today being Easter and all. I will be trying to make my way over there tomorrow, it will just be with the toddler in tow. 

I am determined to get this done soon. I cant continue walking around looking like I have the early brooke sheilds brows.


----------



## kalikana (Mar 23, 2008)

I recommend threading, even though I see you already made your decision.. xD

Anyway, I think it's a bit cheaper, and it doesn't cause pimples like waxing does (at least that's what my dermatologist told me).


----------



## carolynanne (Mar 24, 2008)

I went today and I am in love. I had grown my brows out completely, so putting the arch back in was the only part that really hurt. The rest was just feeling and hearing the thread moving. 

I have a very full face, and with waxing my brows just kept getting smaller and thinner. She did a kick ass job! 

Forgive the completely bare face. 
Before.






After  - I love that I left with minimal redness. Wax leaves me flaming red for a day. 










I want to thank everyone for their input. I saw that this was something that had been discussed before ( after the fact) and ya'll could have just told bme to do a search. Thanks for being gentle with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## smellyocheese (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm hoping to try threading soon! I hate my current eyebrows and I hate how shaving leaves bristles. ick!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Apr 21, 2008)

I love threading. I just hate the growing out period. My brows look like shit right now, LOL


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 21, 2008)

I really wanna find somewhere here that does threading. I hate my brows lol... though currently one is over plucked lol.


----------



## Brittni (Apr 21, 2008)

I would like to find a place and try threading but I've only seen it in malls...NO WAY I would get it done in front of all those people LOL


----------



## CaliCosmetics (Apr 21, 2008)

There's a place that has great threading its called Zilba beauty. The one i go to is in Victoria Gardens in Rancho Cucamonga. It's eleven bucks they do an absolutely amazing job. I have very difficult brows they are thin to begin with and barely there with two different shapes, i never thought I could have pretty brows but they proved me wrong. It is a bit painful, especially the first time but you get totally addicted and after awhile it feels kinda good. More painful than waxing in my opinion, but so much more worth it! and cheaper.


----------



## carolynanne (Apr 23, 2008)

Mine was done in the mall. Its the only place that offers it here. I waited for years to find someplace locally. 

They are just starting to show signs of growing out now. So one month, not bad.


----------



## Stephie Baby (Apr 26, 2008)

Hmmmm.... A MA recommended threading last week. I think I might try it next week. What does it feel like though? Is it like when you tweeze each hair? Would this work the best for giving me a more defined arch?


----------



## ashleydenise (Apr 27, 2008)

i love threading! It's the only thing I've ever done.  I'm afraid to move anywhere cause then who would do my brows! lol

Oh and i've noticed that the more I keep it up, the less it hurts lol


----------



## smellyocheese (May 4, 2008)

i finally did it! i think mine turned out to be a little too thin but I'm satisfied. it'll look better after I've filled them in. Oh, and it didn't really hurt for me.


----------



## Nox (May 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaliCosmetics* 

 
_There's a place that has great threading its called Zilba beauty. The one i go to is in Victoria Gardens in Rancho Cucamonga. It's eleven bucks they do an absolutely amazing job. I have very difficult brows they are thin to begin with and barely there with two different shapes, i never thought I could have pretty brows but they proved me wrong. It is a bit painful, especially the first time but you get totally addicted and after awhile it feels kinda good. More painful than waxing in my opinion, but so much more worth it! and cheaper._

 
Hey!  I see you're in SoCal then!  I would actually recommend going to Artesia (Little India Central!!!)  There is a place every few feet that does excellent threading.  I swear I've gone to so many of them, and I haven't encountered a bad one yet!


----------



## s0xjuicy (May 18, 2008)

I love threading!
It's the only way I clean up my eyebrows.
I go to this Indian place and pay $2, it's quick, maybe 2-5 minutes, and it's VERY precise. I would def. recommend trying it out. 
It doesn't hurt that bad either, like someone else said, it's like high-speed tweezing.


----------



## BubbleWrap (May 18, 2008)

I love threading! for some reason it hardly hurts at all for me (much less than tweezing) and it is so precise and cheap! I pay about £2 for it and then I just keep tweezing any super stray hairs that grow... and then Im basically under control for ages! Sometimes mine need a trim but they do that there. Apparently waxing also takes off a layer of skin so you are better off threading which will damage your skin less and age it less with the less damage. Which will also stop it hurting as much. Younger skin hurts the least because when you are older, skin loses it's elasticity and then some hairs can snag more than on tighter skin.

I <3 THREADING!


----------



## kjaneb (May 31, 2008)

I love threading too. I have rather sensitive skin and always seem to react strangely to wax. It doesn't hurt much, but I find if the hair get caught up in the threads it can hurt like hell. Saying that it's easy to do yourself too. I used to tidy up my old housemates brows for him


----------



## ashariel (Jun 4, 2008)

I've been threading my brows for just over four years now. It's precise, pretty fast, and it doesn't anger my skin as much as wax did. Plus, I can get my brows done in shorter intervals because the woman I go to can grab new growth closer to the skin than wax could. My threader also takes care of the girl 'stache without leaving a tell-tale red upper lip. I'll never go back to waxing.


----------



## craigc (Sep 19, 2019)

Hello! I'm not positive where you are located or if you are still looking, but if you are looking for eyebrow threading Houston, Chic Lash Boutique is where I have been going for years and love it. Hope you enjoyed it!


----------

